
House takes Senate's bad Internet censorship bill, tries making it worse - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/10/house-takes-senates-bad-internet-censorship-bill-makes-it-worse.ars
======
goombastic
Freedom of speech is fast becoming inconvenient for groups that depend on
"managing democracy."

------
politician
TLDR: Takedown notices can be sent to payment processors and web advertising
aggregators to shutdown revenue sources to sites which the entity sending the
notice deems infringing. However, "ISPs and payment processors get the green
light to simply block access to sites on their own volition—no content owner
notification even needed."

~~~
davidu
This is absolutely not the TLDR. It's this and it's so much worse. I'm in DC
right now trying to put a stop to this.

Everything about the DMCA and safe harbor gets thrown out the window. These
folks even have the audacity to redefine the word "including" to mean
"including but not limited to" which is pretty shady.

There are people more capable than me who are writing about it -- Start with
<http://www.techdirt.com/blog/?tag=protect+ip>

~~~
sage_joch
A lot of people are in your debt for putting up a fight, so thank you. But I
can't help but think that petitioning congress is a losing battle when they
don't have our best interests in mind. If there's a remedy for our quickly-
eroding freedoms, I think it will be technological and cultural more than it
will be legal.

~~~
davidu
It takes money, and it takes time that I'd rather spend building my company,
but it's super fucking important.

And I am positive that I am making a difference and that my actions will
directly lead to this being dragged out longer, being amended to make it more
palatable (less bad), or in the best but least likely case, being killed.

Being killed isn't really the goal by the way, the entertainment industry has
been doing this long since before the Internet (they thought the VCRs would
destroy the movie industry). The goal is to help alleviate some of their
specific concerns with specific legislation, rather than broad strokes that
impact all of us widely.

The DMCA wasn't great, but it hasn't been that big a deal for us to work with
and still build great companies.

------
thedangler
America Fuck Yeah! Save the Mother Fucking Day yeah.

~~~
jrockway
The point of America is that this is not law yet, even though lawmakers want
it to be.

~~~
StrawberryFrog
It shows that the DMCA and Patriot act were not an aberration, were not an
anomaly that would be rolled back; but the shape of things to come, part of a
trend. Note the use in the title of the words "back" and "worse than ever".
This is not a one-off.

